# CPT codes 62367 vs 62368



## marci_ann (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there. I know the difference between codes 62367 and 68 is basically the reprogramming. One is with, one without. However, I'm wondering if anybody could anybody give me more in depth information on what exactly "reprogramming" of a pump involves? What is done/what occurs when a pump is reprogrammed? 

Thank you! 
Marci


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 18, 2010)

Depending on what type of pump you use, the method could vary.  However, many pumps can be reprogrammed from outside the body; usually with a small computer. The provider uses a programmer to set and/or adjust the dosage, drug flow rate, etc. Small amounts of medication are delivered into the spinal canal, directly to the pain receptors in the spinal cord.  This blocks the pain sensation from being interpreted by the brain. Typically, it only takes a few minutes to reprogram the pump.


----------



## marci_ann (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi and thank you for your response. Could you tell me if changing or adjusting the volume (nothing else is done or changed) is considered programming or no?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 18, 2010)

marci_ann said:


> Hi and thank you for your response. Could you tell me if changing or adjusting the volume (nothing else is done or changed) is considered programming or no?



When you say "changing or adjusting the volume"...is the physician decreasing/increasing the daily dosage of medication?


----------



## marci_ann (Mar 18, 2010)

Rebecca, I will get back to you on this tomorrow, hopefully. I am a third party in asking this question, so I will find out what they mean


----------



## marci_ann (Mar 19, 2010)

Rebecca, nothing else is done except checking the volume _after_ the medication is filled (as compared to what the volume is before medication is filled), but the medication isn't necessarily decreased or increased. Just a normal refill for that patient. (Does that make sense? )


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 19, 2010)

For refilling and maintenance, you would select from CPT codes 95990/95991. Programmable pumps require reprogramming at the time of refill so you would also charge for 62368. An authoritative source for this information would be 
CPT Assistant, July 2006, Volume 16, Issue 7

Excerpt:

The electronic analysis and/or reprogramming of programmable implantable infusion pumps is reported separately by the use of CPT codes 62367, Electronic analysis of programmable, implanted pump for intrathecal or epidural drug infusion; without reprogramming, *or *62368, Electronic analysis of programmable, implanted pump for intrathecal or epidural drug infusion ; with reprogramming, when performed at the same session as the refill and maintenance of the implantable pump or reservoir. A parenthetical note following code 95990 instructs users to refer to these codes for analysis and/or reprogramming. *A point of significant consideration with respect to programmable pumps is that they require reprogramming at the time of refill*

Does this help?


----------



## marci_ann (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

